# Armed Deputy In Fl School Shooting Never Tried To Engage Gunman



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Resigned.....I hate to say cowardly, but he should have engaged.



> Broward County Sheriff Scott Israel announced during a Thursday news conference that Deputy Scot Peterson resigned after being suspended without pay.
> 
> Israel said he made the decision after reviewing video surveillance and interviewing witnesses, including the deputy himself. The sheriff says Peterson responded to the building where the shooting took place, took up a position outside a door and never went in.
> 
> When asked what Peterson should have done, Israel said the deputy should have "went in, addressed the killer, killed the killer."


https://www.weaselzippers.us/375774-breaking-armed-deputy-in-florida-school-shooting-who-never-tried-to-engage-gunman-resigns/


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The wussification of America.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yup a coward, should never work LE ever again.

Any prospective employer for any job should know how he cost the lives of those kids by being a yellow bastard.

Originally he claimed he was in another building IIRC.

Should be charged with misfeasance of duty, scum bag.

Also civil charges by the families that lost kids.

Best bet for him is to eat a handgun, but too much of a coward to.

Can't put a like on the post because it is so disgusting.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

the guy should go and hide.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Get a load of this....



> Peterson was armed and on campus during the shooting Israel said. Since he met the requirements for retirement, Peterson opted to resign after he was told he was being suspended, Israel said.


BREAKING: Officer at Parkland School WAITED OUTSIDE While Kids Were Being Slaughtered in February 14th Massacre (VIDEO)


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Soon as I heard this, my first thought was he will commit suicide. Who could live with themselves after such a personal failure that absolutely cost kids their lives. Others gave up their lives to save others. He was armed, trained & in position... but stayed put outside in a defensive position.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

******* said:


> Soon as I heard this, my first thought was he will commit suicide. Who could live with themselves after such a personal failure that absolutely cost kids their lives. Others gave up their lives to save others. He was armed, trained & in position... but stayed put outside in a defensive position.


I get what you are saying, but I think that his actions (not engaging the perp and then resigning so he could retire) show that he will try to hide and disappear, and will not kill himself.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You can issue a weapon and a badge, but you can’t issue a backbone.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

It was a scary situation, but they are kids. You are an adult. You just have to step up and help them.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

After columbine LE SOP changed. Before columbine cops are ordered to stay put and call SWAT while people are getting slaughtered. After columbine, cops don't wait anymore. They go in and they address the shooter. No more waiting for SWAT during active shooter situations.


----------



## PreparingNow (Nov 2, 2017)

Masculinity has been demonized. In fact, instead of appreciating men, women call masclinity "toxic". So, can you really blame a guy for not sacrificing himself? The truth is we all need to look after ourselves and our family. No government will do it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> You can issue a weapon and a badge, but you can't issue a backbone.


Very true, but the guy never should have been a deputy in the first place.


----------



## mlhouse (Feb 22, 2018)

PreparingNow said:


> Masculinity has been demonized. In fact, instead of appreciating men, women call masclinity "toxic". So, can you really blame a guy for not sacrificing himself? The truth is we all need to look after ourselves and our family. No government will do it.


Agreed. So many people fail to see nowadays that a man can be strong both mentally and physically, while still maintaining great integrity and being 100% respectful.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

And to top it off there was a blurb the other day about him being louded and feted a year or two ago as "resource officer of the year" or some such drivel.

It is beyond me how such cowards can be wearing a badge.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I won't make excuses for the yellow turd, however he was at retirement age, 

which that and the decline of testosterone may have been contributing factors. 

I am assuming he was never before in any type of combat situation.

He was caught in the middle of the "fight or flight" mental process, 

his sense of duty and fear reached a compromise, remained in place, not run and not fight.

I think if he had gone in and saw the killing he would have acted properly.

We were told in the army, consider yourself already dead, make the most of the time you have left, support your buddies, they need you.

One time after dealing with a scene of carnage, body parts all over the place, we were give council,

when asked what part bothered me the most, I told them getting to the action, once there the anxiety disappeared, needed to act not think.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

A person can be armed to the teeth, but unless you have the balls or boobs to confront the threat it’s all worthless. It’s sad this happened, lives could have been saved.....discipline....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> After columbine LE SOP changed. Before columbine cops are ordered to stay put and call SWAT while people are getting slaughtered. After columbine, cops don't wait anymore. They go in and they address the shooter. No more waiting for SWAT during active shooter situations.


That is why officers are issued a shotgun or patrol rifle today, no time to waste.

As a supervisor I had a full auto M-4 which I carried with me at all times on and off duty along with a level 4 vest and 10 mags.

Had town radio in the Cherokee, so I could respond if needed.

Early on (years ago) left house for a call of attempted kidnapping in progress at a bank owners house, I went with my Thompson SMG.

Perps were gone, empty handed when we got there, three inch thick oak door kept them from getting in from in the garage.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

That's some real California s*** right there ,you Florida Leos amaze me ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

At this point remember, we are getting one side of the story. From the press and from a department that is but deep in covering their own asses. That office was likely screwed no madder what he did. Had he gone in they would have blamed him for pissing the shooter off and causing the deaths.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I think his spouse left his balls on the shelf that morning. They forgot to give them to him when he left for work. l don't think he should be able to retire with benefits. What benefits do those kids get? Maybe the benefit of knowing he is a coward.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Can you believe this crap?



> The school resource deputy who remained outside of Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Fla., during last week's bloody massacre "believed he did a good job," a police union official said Thursday.


https://www.weaselzippers.us/375867-florida-deputy-who-stayed-outside-school-during-massacre-believes-he-did-a-good-job-union-of/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Four cops were hiding outside while kids were dying....



> Report: Not Just One, But Four Broward County Deputies Waited Outside School As Children Died


https://www.weaselzippers.us/375940-report-not-just-one-but-four-broward-county-deputies-waited-outside-school-as-children-died/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Four cops were hiding outside while kids were dying....
> 
> https://www.weaselzippers.us/375940-report-not-just-one-but-four-broward-county-deputies-waited-outside-school-as-children-died/


That seems to be the case. It's in Brietbart too:

Report: Four of Sheriff Scott Israel's Deputies Waited Outside Douglas High During School Shooting | Breitbart


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Any idea where my conspiracy theorist makes mind is going with this?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Any idea where my conspiracy theorist makes mind is going with this?


Come clean.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

When seconds count, the police are just minutes away. Unless, they decide to wait it out outside. 

And this Sheriff thinks you and I shouldn't have guns.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> When seconds count, the police are just minutes away. Unless, they decide to wait it out outside.
> 
> And this Sheriff thinks you and I shouldn't have guns.


The Sheriff is a disgusting pig trying to cover his own incompetent and guilty ass.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> The Sheriff is a disgusting pig trying to cover his own incompetent and guilty ass.


 Post of the day. And the school system is no better.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Come clean.


Everyone knew this guy was as stable as a shaken can of soda. 
FBI knew. Cops had been called to his home numerous times but never made an arrest.
He finally goes on a shooting spree and cops don't move in to save the kids. 
CNN pushes for gun control.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Everyone knew this guy was as stable as a shaken can of soda.
> FBI knew. Cops had been called to his home numerous times but never made an arrest.
> He finally goes on a shooting spree and cops don't move in to save the kids.
> CNN pushes for gun control.


Some would say tin foil hat, but others would say false flag.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Breibart is reporting that supposedly there were a total of four officers who waited outside until other responders arrived.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Report: Four of Sheriff Scott Israel's Deputies Waited Outside Douglas High During School Shooting | Breitbart


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

More and more it is appearing that no matter what, the local sheriff would not have allowed any type of engagement. Had they killed Nikolas Cruz the "good guy with a gun stops a bad guy with a gun" narrative would have reigned supreme.

It is evident that many local sheriff's (most are elected hence are evil politicians, see photo below) are anti-gun. They do not trust the citizenry they only trust government. I believe this sheriff falls into that category. The Resource Deputy will take the fall, take his pension and quietly exit public society. For all we know, he had order NOT TO ENGAGE. As did the other officers/deputies.

Additionally, to engage would have put some of these snowflakes in danger of "friendly fire". Could you imagine the shit storm that would erupted in this liberal progressive community of South Florida had a few little snowflakes been gunned down by sheriff's at a school?

Again, the narrative set by the media is to blame anyone BUT the murdering mental retard Nikolas Cruz.

This whole thing is FUBAR...
View attachment 70249


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This below is from the 3 percenter this AM. Seems troops had orders to stand down.

]I wonder if his (sheriff) intent was to build the body count for demoncrat anti gun talking points??

His pals include Bernie and Hildabitch.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UNCATEGORIZED EXPOSED: Broward County Sheriff Has Some EXTREMELY Questionable 'Friends'

Have you noticed how the Broward Sheriff's Office has been spewing Democrat gun control talking points?

Well, turns out the Sheriff has some interesting friends.

How convenient for them that he's getting so much media attention&#8230; #FloridaSchoolShooting #Parkland pic.twitter.com/uSHFgujho9

- Laura Loomer (@LauraLoomer) February 18, 2018


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Broward County Sheriff Has History Of Controversy And Accusations Of Political Corruption


https://www.weaselzippers.us/375967-broward-county-sheriff-has-history-of-controversy-and-accusations-of-political-corruption/


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

How many more of these setups are there across the country?
.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> This below is from the 3 percenter this AM. Seems troops had orders to stand down.
> 
> ]I wonder if his (sheriff) intent was to build the body count for demoncrat anti gun talking points??
> 
> ...


Everything about this whole thing stinks to high Heaven.

Everything thing about the Vegas shooting...stinks to high heaven.

When it comes to advancing an agenda, the left has no rules. If the means justify the end, so be it.

I know it sounds awfully conspiratorial but what we are learning and not learning about these shootings ( a couple of them) sure doesn't make any sense.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

*New logo for Broward County Sheriff's office!*


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think there is a muzzslime connection linked to the Vegas shooting.

Well could be his Filipino GF is a closet muzzslime, lot of them on Mindanao.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> Everything about this whole thing stinks to high Heaven.
> 
> Everything thing about the Vegas shooting...stinks to high heaven.
> 
> ...


This might interest you, Robie.

https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/966854507744374784.html



> What I stumbled upon was a Broward County law enforcement system in a state of conflict. The Broward County School Board and District Superintendent, entered into a political agreement with Broward County Law enforcement officials to stop arresting students for crimes. The motive was simple. The school system administrators wanted to "improve their statistics" and gain state and federal grant money for improvements therein.


Validity unknown.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> This might interest you, Robie.
> 
> https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/966854507744374784.html
> 
> Validity unknown.


 This is common in many places. Madison WI teachers are forbidden to call LE to deal with a crime committed by a black student.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> This is common in many places. Madison WI teachers are forbidden to call LE to deal with a crime committed by a black student.


That's racist!!!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Can y'all see the photo in my last post? Last couple photos I have uploaded says it is a moderated pic. Don't know why or if anyone else can see them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Can y'all see the photo in my last post? Last couple photos I have uploaded says it is a moderated pic. Don't know why or if anyone else can see them.


I see it just fine.

Well, using the word _fine_ about a pic of Hillary is probably inappropriate.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.teaparty.org/stunning-photo-shows-real-reason-broward-sheriff-wants-take-americans-guns-293251/

Take Screen shot of this one, the photo is being whitewashed from the internet.

H-Beast w/Sheriff Israel . Israel was an endorser in the Witches 2016 campaign


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Boss Dog said:


> Can y'all see the photo in my last post? Last couple photos I have uploaded says it is a moderated pic. Don't know why or if anyone else can see them.


I dont see any photo, Boss. Dunno about the 'moderated pic' thing - but when mine wont post - i copy it to my device, rename it, adjust the size if its too big, and load it up.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Truth is coming out slowly. But will be buried by most in the press. Agenda rules the day not truth. Witch is sad for all sides of the issue. Local LE officials had no real plan for what could happen . They took a wait and see approach , that turned out to be the wrong one with our 20/20 hind sight. 
Many school districts have a no LE policy . Milwaukee has one in many of their schools. No drug arrest are allowed if there is no dead body no assault LE intervention.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Finally call to remove the shitbag sheriff.....



> It Begins: Florida Lawmaker Calls on Governor to Remove Broward County Sheriff Scott Israel from Office


It Begins: Florida Lawmaker Calls on Governor to Remove Broward County Sheriff Scott Israel from Office


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Finally call to remove the shitbag sheriff.....
> 
> It Begins: Florida Lawmaker Calls on Governor to Remove Broward County Sheriff Scott Israel from Office


That will free him up to run for a bigger office...which after reading about him, seems to have been the plan all along.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Finally call to remove the shitbag sheriff.....
> 
> It Begins: Florida Lawmaker Calls on Governor to Remove Broward County Sheriff Scott Israel from Office


Wow - this link was down in the discussion on your link RedLion.

https://www.pbs.org/newshour/education/obama-administration-schools-clear-limited-roles-police



> (Sept 2016) With the goal of protecting students' civil rights and limiting unnecessarily harsh school discipline, the Obama administration is calling on schools to ensure that the role of on-site police is limited and clearly defined.
> 
> The U.S. departments of Education and Justice has released new resources related to the hiring and training of school resource officers, which come amid national discussions about school discipline and the role of law-enforcement officers following several high-profile student arrests. They are the latest efforts by the administration to reshape school discipline by pushing back against zero-tolerance policies.


You might be interested in it too, @*Smitty901* it speaks to your point. Sickening.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maybe y'all have forgotten since this happened in 2005. SCOTUS ruled that the police do not have the constitutional duty to protect people. So, according to this SCOTUS ruling, the coward did nothing wrong.

Justices Rule Police Do Not Have a Constitutional Duty to Protect Someone - The New York Times


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Maybe y'all have forgotten since this happened in 2005. SCOTUS ruled that the police do not have the constitutional duty to protect people. So, according to this SCOTUS ruling, the coward did nothing wrong.
> 
> Justices Rule Police Do Not Have a Constitutional Duty to Protect Someone - The New York Times


Many LEO are great human beings and greater Patriots. I know some. Many LEO are collecting a paycheck and putting in the days/years to retirement, I get that.

Some are scum, just like in any industry.

But the prevailing winds suggest the bottom line of many Law Enforcement Depts is;

To Investigate and Arrest.

Not To Protect and Serve.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

inceptor said:


> Maybe y'all have forgotten since this happened in 2005. SCOTUS ruled that the police do not have the constitutional duty to protect people. So, according to this SCOTUS ruling, the coward did nothing wrong.
> 
> Justices Rule Police Do Not Have a Constitutional Duty to Protect Someone - The New York Times


That being so... here are words from The Daily Wire. Cant say it better, imo.


So, here's what we know.

We know the FBI was warned specifically about the Parkland shooter not once, but twice - and did nothing.

We know the Broward County Sheriff's deputies were called to the home of the Parkland shooter at least 39 times since 2010.

We know that the Broward County Sheriff's Office was warned multiple times about the Parkland shooter.

We know that an armed officer was present during the shooting and did nothing - and that JROTC students showed far more courage.
And yet we are told that the solution to mass shootings is for law-abiding citizens to give _more _authority to the authorities that failed, _and_ to turn over our only way of protecting ourselves?

*Why in the world would a single law-abiding gun owner hand over his or her weapon to the same authorities that did nothing to protect the children of Parkland? Why would a single law-abiding gun owner turn over his or her capacity for self-defense to people who were incapable of defending children at every step of the way?*

And why in the world should we blame the NRA, which literally had _nothing_ to do with Parkland, for the failures of every institutional barrier to a massacre? Why should we blame law-abiding gun owners who didn't shoot up kids for the failures of those who are paid to do stop evil monsters like the Parkland shooter? Why should we take Sheriff Steve Israel seriously when he blames lack of gun control, Dana Loesch, and the NRA, rather than his own radical incompetence and the radical incompetence of those under his authority?

*Children are dead not because millions of good citizens own AR-15s, but because dozens of pathetic incompetents and cowards in a position to do something instead did nothing. All the misdirection in the world isn't going to change that inconvenient fact.*​
https://www.dailywire.com/news/27491/every-single-government-authority-failed-parkland-ben-shapiro


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Many LEO are great human beings and greater Patriots. I know some. Many LEO are collecting a paycheck and putting in the days/years to retirement, I get that.
> 
> Some are scum, just like in any industry.
> 
> ...


All the more reason: Shall Not Be Infringed.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> 75 FLORIDA LAWMAKERS Now Call for Broward County Sheriff Israel to Be Removed for Incompetence and Inaction


75 FLORIDA LAWMAKERS Now Call for Broward County Sheriff Israel to Be Removed for Incompetence and Inaction


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sad thing is if you want to be in LE get with the agenda or you will pay.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Truly disgusting.



> Parkland Shooting: Emergency Responders Were Told to Wait Outside as Students Were Dying inside School


Parkland Shooting: Emergency Responders Were Told to Wait Outside as Students Were Dying inside School


----------

